# Jojoba fruit



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Recently chatted with a neighbor who said her Daddy who dont live far off has a orchard of this stuff where he lets people pick some. She said it has some odd properties such as curing cancer etc. She supposed to bring some to make wine out of it. Anybody know anything about it? The main action seems to be oil from the seeds..which apparently can be hazardous for internal use. Thanks. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jojoba


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Jojoba is a desert shrub. You sure she didn't say Jujube? This is more of a fruit tree and what you might expect in an orchard. I actually have 2 varieties of Jujube on order, along with some more muscadine.


----------

